# Puppymills



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, I read that you can get a list of the puppymill breeders. I am getting my puppy very soon and would love to have peace of mind. would one of you give me the sight. thanks Paula (Malitda's mom)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 12 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Hi everyone, I read that you can get a list of the puppymill breeders. I am getting my puppy very soon and would love to have peace of mind. would one of you give me the sight. thanks Paula (Malitda's mom)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71893*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, this thread has lots of good info in it.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2323&hl=

Link with puppymill info is USDA List

The list is of USDA approved breeders. These are breeders who sell to brokers and do a large volume and are almost always puppymills. Because they are large volume, the only way to sell these dogs quickly is to sell them in large lots to companies like The Hunte Corporation, which is a large-volume puppy broker.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > Hi everyone, I read that you can get a list of the puppymill breeders. I am getting my puppy very soon and would love to have peace of mind. would one of you give me the sight. thanks Paula (Malitda's mom)
> >
> > If you post your breeder on this site, perhaps someone from this site who is in their state will know something about them. In my state, some of the large puppymills are not USDA regulated. They sell from the itnernet and newspaper. There is one about 20 miles from me that I've visited. She tries to find breeders who will sell her a dog with a nice pedigree, then breeds it to junk dogs and advertises "champion pedigree" when this is not true. She is making a fortune off her business. I saw 50 or 60 dogs, and she told me she kept her "breeders" up on the hill. The ones I saw were mostly moms with pups. I made a trip to another one an hour or so away from me. She advertises that she raises her dogs in her home. She had the laundry room stacked with crates of puppies, and she had a room built across the back of her house with dogs stacked on top of each other in crates. The store room in her garage was stacked with crates full of dogs too. See, I pretend to be interested in buying from them and getting an operation like theirs started so that I can learn where the mills are. In my case, there is only one Maltese breeder in my state I can recommend. The others either don't care about health, sell theirs too young, or, in one case, raises them in chicken cages out in the yard.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I looked on the USDA list and didn't find her name or business. She has gone out of her way to send me photo's and we talk regularly. I was abit concerned, but am feeling a little better about it. She has her business in Indiana. I think she might be ok, if any of you are from Indiana I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow there are a lot in Missouri!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am always concerned if breeding is a business. I prefer to deal with a hobby breeders. Dogs may be a business (ie they have a grooming shop or are a professional handler), but the breeding of them should be a hobby, not for profit.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 12 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I am always concerned if breeding is a business. I prefer to deal with a hobby breeders. Dogs may be a business (ie they have a grooming shop or are a professional handler), but the breeding of them should be a hobby, not for profit.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71919*


[/QUOTE]

Profit? If I didn't have a profession, I couldn't afford to raise and show dogs. If I ever made money at it, I would probably just fall over dead


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 12 2005, 04:52 PM
> *I looked on the USDA list and didn't find her name or business. She has gone out of her way to send me photo's and we talk regularly. I was abit concerned, but am feeling a little better about it. She has her business in Indiana. I think she might be ok, if any of you are from Indiana I would love to hear from you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71913*


[/QUOTE]


My breeder is in IL not to far from the IN line.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here are the three breeders names and towns Rita Thurman Neosho Mo., Kerri C. vincent, Collins MO. Linda Bales ( www.lovemypuppy.com) if any one has info. i would apprieate it, just want to make sure i don't make another mistake.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 21 2005, 06:58 PM
> *here are the three breeders names and towns Rita Thurman Neosho Mo., Kerri C. vincent, Collins MO. Linda Bales ( www.lovemypuppy.com) if any one has info. i would apprieate it, just want to make sure i don't make another mistake.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74311*


[/QUOTE]

Tell us about these breeders. Do they show dogs? What are the pedigrees of the sire and dam?? Are the puppies AKC? Not that AKC means much but if they aren't AKC then they may be APRI or other registries which cater to puppymillls, etc. I would not buy a puppy without seeing the pedigree. When you get the pedigrees post them here and we can then tell more....

I couldn't get the web site "lovemypuppy.com" to come up. Missouri is the state with the largest number of puppy mills. Now I don't want to say these are puppy mills just because they are in Missouri, that wouldn't be fair. However, if I were you, I would be very, very careful. 

Lots of very reputable breeders have been mentioned here on SM. I don't believe any of those on your list have. Again, that doesn't mean they are not good but if I were you, I would contact come of the great breeders mentioned by Charmypoo, JMM, etc.


----------

